# Art & Lutherie Ami parlour guitar - what string gauge?



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Best I can tell, this model ships with 12's. Now I once had a Washburn Rover which ended up with an uncomfortably high action after having 12's for a while - presumably the neck moved under the tension of the strings. Should I be worried about this with an Ami? It's a bigger guitar, which I presume would mean it had more bracing, but still I was thinking maybe 11's would impart a little less stress on the guitar. Maybe I'm over thinking this. Does anyone have an Ami? If so, what gauge strings do you use? Is there any rule of thumb that applies to a parlour size guitar?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

.10 work great on mine!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I use 11-52s on mine.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Or you could tune a half step or a full step down. I have tuned my 12 string to d# to remove stress and help with the action. If I ever have to play in a band, I can use a capo to compensate


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Can you check the A&L website to confirm what the mfg recommends? If that info is not available, then possibly look at similar size guitars from othe mfgs.

I have a "Lawsuit" era Takamine F-307 that I restrung yesterday. Had not changed strings in years. As this guitar was modeled off of the Martin OO size guitar, I checked Martin's website for recommended string gauge for their model. It stated "light" gauge and even provided the string packaging information (12's in the Martin Strings). So I bought those.

I appreciate its not the perfect way to decide but when information is lacking and decisions need to be made, some good assumptions can help formulate the path forward.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Like @amagras , I use 10-47's on my acoustics (all are small bodied ...but not as small as a parlour), mainly because my hands are not strong and they feel easier to play. I am also a bit worried about developing joint problems/pain in my fingers. 

I think a lower string gauge brought the action on my $65.00 Yamaha down a bit. Now I can only drive a small truck under the strings at the 12th fret...as compared to a large truck.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

StratCat said:


> Can you check the A&L website to confirm what the mfg recommends? If that info is not available, then possibly look at similar size guitars from othe mfgs.
> 
> I have a "Lawsuit" era Takamine F-307 that I restrung yesterday. Had not changed strings in years. As this guitar was modeled off of the Martin OO size guitar, I checked Martin's website for recommended string gauge for their model. It stated "light" gauge and even provided the string packaging information (12's in the Martin Strings). So I bought those.
> 
> I appreciate its not the perfect way to decide but when information is lacking and decisions need to be made, some good assumptions can help formulate the path forward.


Certainly this is a good idea. The website identifies their guitars as all having 'light' gauge strings so I figure that's referencing 12's.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

greco said:


> Like @amagras
> I think a lower string gauge brought the action on my $65.00 Yamaha down a bit. Now I can only drive a small truck under the strings at the 12th fret...as compared to a large truck.


This is funny because I have a Yamaha too with a preposterously high action. Clearly it needs a neck reset, but it's truly not worth spending money on this one. It's an 80's vintage Taiwan built model. It lives by the porch door and is a fun guitar for backyard BBQ sing alongs.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Lord-Humongous said:


> This is funny because I have a Yamaha too with a preposterously high action. Clearly it needs a neck reset, but it's truly not worth spending money on this one. It's an 80's vintage Taiwan built model. It lives by the porch door and is a fun guitar for backyard BBQ sing alongs.


I recently (with the help and advice of the fellows here) adjusted the neck of my Ami and I have all the tools, if you want we can try with your Yamaha.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

amagras said:


> I recently (with the help and advice of the fellows here) adjusted the neck of my Ami and I have all the tools, if you want we can try with your Yamaha.


Thanks for the offer, that's very kind of you. I don't think it'd be worthwhile though on this Yamaha, I've put lighter strings on it and have a bit of bridge left that can be shaved still. The neck is straight, its just that it seems to have a neck joint that wasn't built to last the ages. Regardless, I have the Ami now to replace it, so I have 2 backyard guitars. That should be enough (unless I come upon another bargain, lol).

As for the Ami, I've restrung it with 11 gauge strings. The setup is actually perfect, not sure if it came set up like it is from the factory or if someone had their hands on it in the past. Either way, I'm satisfied. I'll circle back and post a pic soon (as an NGD thread), there's something interesting about this one.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I sanded the bottom of the bridge saddle, very slowly, and very carefully on my Ami. I strung it with 11s. I am satisfied with the action and setup.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Some of those vintage Yamahas are built using epoxy glues so a neck reset cannot be done.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I emailed Seagull a question once and got a very quick (within a day or 2) response. I'd think that A&L will operate similarly.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have/had lots of students with these guitars and they perform well with anything from extra-lights to lights, .010 to .012. I've never seen them strung with mediums but likely would handle them with maybe a truss rod tweak.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have the nylon version.


----------

